
Why All Those JavaScript Libraries? - shawndumas
http://www.johnpapa.net/howmanyistoomany/
======
Millennium
For just about any given type of application, you'll find a whole bunch of
different bundles of code (be they libraries, apps, or something else). This
happens with JavaScript libraries for the same reason it happens with the
others: they all suck, but they suck in different ways, to varying degrees,
for different users and use cases.

